# Growing Strawberries in Containers



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know people grow them in pots, but I seen a picture where they had them growing in gutters. Not sure I would want to plant in aluminum but was thinking of planting in flower pots for a porch rail. Was going to make them or get them and hang on my fence around my garden. If you do this, how much water do they take, etc. 

Also, does anyone have any June Bearing plants they want to sell? I am looking for some that have never been sprayed with chemicals or grown with Miracle Gro.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine are in the greenhouse (for now) but I water them every other day. The ones I had in pots last year (summer) needed water just about every day. I grow the Ever berries not the June berries, I like having them all season.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Mine are in the greenhouse (for now) but I water them every other day. The ones I had in pots last year (summer) needed water just about every day. I grow the Ever berries not the June berries, I like having them all season.


Do you have to take them in during the winter when they are in containers?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No, I did it to see if they would produce over the winter in the greenhouse, which they did. I got 5 ta 10 new berries over the winter every other day. Berries that I ate while doing chores in the greenhouse.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There are a few sellers on etsy.com that sell organic strawberry plants.

I have my June-bearing in hanging baskets. They did well last summer but required a good soak in a tub of water once a week or so on top of watering every other day.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Andi said:


> No, I did it to see if they would produce over the winter in the greenhouse, which they did. I got 5 ta 10 new berries over the winter every other day. Berries that I ate while doing chores in the greenhouse.


Good to know. I'll have to try this next winter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

On a side note: I found the containers that you water at the bottom better than a regular flower style pot/container.


----------

